# Refusing bottle today, 3wks old



## Mrs1885 (Jan 29, 2019)

Bo is refusing his bottle today. Last night he only took about half. He will take a sip or two then run off. He's still alert, active, playing with the dogs and doing lamb parcour all over the house. He has feed and hay and water but we haven't noticed him eating any. Diaper was soaked this morning like usual. No scours. Not sure what to think?


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just went back to check and he's three weeks old. Don't know if age means anything. Until last night he was sucking down 2 cups at a time at least 4 times a day. Still no interest in food.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Jan 29, 2019)

Is he pooping? Constipation can take out an appetite. Are you sure he’s not munching other feed?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 29, 2019)

Take his temp.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 29, 2019)

He just got up from his nap, slight scours. He was outside with me late last week (I wasn't even thinking) and he was nibbling on grass. We had another lamb with barber pole so I went ahead and dosed him. Im off the next four days so I'll run him to the vet. I swear I'm setting my land on fire.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 29, 2019)

And now his appetite is back. I gave him a dose of Cydectin earlier. Don't know if that helped already or he's finally just hungry.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 29, 2019)

Constipation, bloat, or infection are most likely. Since it seems to have resolved, he was probably just a little bloated or stopped up and it cleared on its own, or we can hope so! I personally wouldn't worm a lamb that young, but barber poles are horrible.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh the fight with barber pole was horrible! There were a couple times I almost took Rambo in to be put down because I really thought he was nearly dead. So glad hubby talked me into fighting with him until he recovered. Im terrified of it now. A friend lost nearly have her goats from it.


----------

